# guess what jack's cooking



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

oh, i forgot to say mr.fish is disqualified from this guess.
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Stomach and bean soup🤮


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I was guessing assholes from some animal but I was wrong.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Splittine said:


> I was guessing assholes from some animal but I was wrong.


you're so funny. you really take after your daddy. oh, wait, did they find him yet?
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jacks Cooking threads make me think of this guy.lol


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I'll never forget the first time my uncle Butch asked me to help him clean some tripe. I couldn't believe people would actually consider it food. Oh the smell! It was like trying to fillet an old 70's stained yellow dog shit soaked wet shag carpet! Tasted good though when we were done!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

halo1 said:


> jacks Cooking threads make me think of this guy.lol


oh my gawd, i laughed until my stomach hurt. LMAO
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Just needs cleaned out possum and squirrel brains to be compete.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

dangit jack don’t leave us hanging,What exactly is it ? If hadn’t seen tripe I’d have been all over that cook.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

jack2 said:


> View attachment 1090220


Throw-up sauteed in Natty Light? Looks like it needs more black pepper tho


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

portuguese tripe and bean stew. dobrada.








Dobrada - Portuguese Tripe and Bean Stew | Photos & Food


This is a hearty traditional dish from the north of Portugal and different areas of Brazil. Don’t forget the crusty bread to soak up the delicious sauce.




www.photosandfood.ca




jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

When I'm eating lunch at the farm, I often wonder what Jacks eating today. Im still waiting on the Hog Maw chili cooking thread


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I was guessing assholes from some animal but I was wrong.


This group cooking assholes would be redundant and cannibalistic.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

They probably sell that as a "meal kit" up there in the Selma grocery stores.


----------



## DPete (Nov 27, 2020)

jack2 said:


> View attachment 1090220


Look good!!!


----------

